#ubuntu-jp 2010-12-20
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> https://forums.ubuntulinux.jp/viewtopic.php?id=10285 の解決策知っている方いませんか？
<znz_jp> とりあえずpulseaudioを外してみるのはLiveCDで起動して試してみればいいんじゃないかなあ。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 外さないで設定する方法はどうなのでしょうか？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 確かに，LiveCD で試す事は出来ますね…
#ubuntu-jp 2010-12-21
<hito_jp> ちょっと手が離せないので議事録はよろしくお願いします。> mizunoさん
<mizuno> はいー
<nobuto> こんばんは
<jkbys> こんばんわ
<kazken3> こんばんわ
<Henrich> こんばんは。
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<chonan> はじめましてw 遊びにきています
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<mizuno> こんばんは
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<hito_jp> 道場のノリでお出迎えすればいいですかッ。
<mizuno> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20101221?action=show
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<chonan> いつものミーティングの調子でおねがいします
<jkbys> アクションアイテムで何かあるでしょうか
<mizuno> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/WIP/Events/CheckList?action=diff&rev2=12&rev1=11 査読してすこし足しました
<hito_jp> lgfm.
<jkbys> ドイツのベルリンに本部を置く人権団体の国際人権連合（IGFM）
<ikuyaNOTE> うひ
<mizuno> ……
<Henrich> 知ってるかL (デスノート
<hito_jp> 小文字Lと大文字iの区別が付くフォントを使いましょう……（遠い目
<hito_jp> # で、ロンドン金先物取引市場にぶちあたる
<jkbys> London Gold Futures Market ロンドンの金先物取引市場 ほんとだ
<hito_jp> というのはおいといて！　
<jkbys> なんの話だっけ
<Henrich> …。
<hito_jp> アクションアイテム。10.04.1。
<jkbys> 10.04.1は
<hito_jp> が日曜日の遅くに候補がclosedに出てきて確認フェーズだという理解。
<jkbys> 水野さんが仕事が片付いたらチェックしてくれるって言ってた
<jkbys> 先週火曜にできてたのに出すのを忘れてました
<hito_jp> ではmizunoさんよろしくお願いします、木曜日には自分でもチェックします。最悪で来週に突入したらチェックする時間ができます。
<jkbys> 年内にだせそうですね
<hito_jp> サーバーも年末年始にまとめて片付けるのでよろしくお願いします。
<mizuno> 明日からとりかかれるかなー？ ちょっとあやしいけど、がんばります
<Henrich> 仕事してるんだ…（ぉ
<hito_jp> どうせなら12/25に出したいところですが、ですが、ですが。
<jkbys> なんで12/25?
<hito_jp> 不安きわまりないので三回言ってみました。
<nobuto> 身内でチェックしたらすぐリリース？RCみたいなのはなし？
<jkbys> なしでいいかと
<nobuto> jkbys: 了解
<hito_jp> 失敗してたら再リリースでいいんじゃないという理解。
<jkbys> アクションアイテムで他になにかありますｋ
<hito_jp> フォーラムのやつはごめんなさい書けてません
<jkbys> では議題の方へ
<jkbys> 1/4のミーティングの開催の有無を決める
<nobuto> 私は用事があるので参加難しそうです。
<jkbys> なしでもよさげでしょうか
<mizuno> リリースがうまくいったらなしでいいかと(ぉ
<Henrich> ハードル高いな。
<hito_jp> Squeezeがリリースできるぐらいだから10.04.1jaはなんとかなるのでは。
<jkbys> じゃあまぁ、今日の終了までにとくに異論がなければなしで
<jkbys> 12月分チームレポート
<jkbys>     * [ ] 何かある？なければ1年の総括でもしておく？
<Henrich> ＃後100個ほどRCバグつぶさないと。この前ttf-takaoでbashism作っちゃった。
<nobuto> 年明けまで待って、10.04.1 Remixリリースでもいいかなと。
<jkbys> 待って、というのは？
<Henrich> 除夜の鐘聞き終わってから?（違
<nobuto> リリースされるまでチームレポートの投稿を待って、という意味です。
<kazken3> 108回のリリースw
<jkbys> なるほど
<mizuno> そうか、バグは煩悩だったんですね
<hito_jp> んー、強い理由がなければチームレポート側に作業を制約させるのは避けたい。
<nobuto> じゃあ10.04.1は来月回しで。
<hito_jp> なければないでいいと思うです。
<hito_jp> ではそういうことで。
<jkbys> なしってことで次へ
<Henrich> 2011/1 リリース（予定）？
<jkbys> lp-l10-ja
<jkbys> いや、リリースは確認できればすればいいかと
<jkbys> レポートに書くのが来月になるってことで
<Henrich> ん、ちょっと混乱しちゃった。了解。
<jkbys> ちょっと離席ぎみになります 続けておいてください
<nobuto> 何か改善点があればお願いします。 > lp-l10n-ja
<hito_jp> 「Launchpad上での翻訳を経験してから」が不明瞭な気がしますが、これは意図的にこうしてあります？
<nobuto> どうするのがいいでしょう？
<hito_jp> 意図的なのかどーか答えてほしいのです……
<nobuto> 意図的ではないです。
<hito_jp> チームに参加しなくても翻訳を提案することができます。チームに参加することで、翻訳を反映することができます。
<hito_jp> チームに参加するには、ある程度の翻訳提案を行った上で、"Join the team"を以下同文。
<hito_jp> でどうでしょう。
<nobuto> それでWikiを更新してみます。
<hito_jp> IRCミーティングのページでやらずにwip/以下に何か掘ってー。
<nobuto> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20101221
<nobuto> ああすみませんそうします。
<nobuto> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/WIP/RuleForLPL10nJa
<nobuto> kuromabo: Ownerとして作業していただくわけですが、これでいいでしょうか？
<hito_jp> ごめんなさい微調整しました……
<hito_jp> 「このチームと同等のガイドラインを持つ他の翻訳チームの参加」がちょっと意味が取りにくいですが、これって何を言おうとしてます？
<nobuto> ubuntu-l10-jaとかのことです。
<nobuto> n が抜けた。
<hito_jp> チーム単位での参加？
<nobuto> hito_jp: yes
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/WIP/RuleForLPL10nJa?action=diff&rev2=3&rev1=2
<hito_jp> TBDになっている部分はどう埋まると妥当でござろう。
<hito_jp> メーリングリストに連絡しろでいいですか？（制度設計として＆kuromaboさん的に）
<nobuto> する場合、「チームのOwnerが"Join the team"をクリックしてください」
<nobuto> でどうでしょう？
<hito_jp> それは通常のjoinと区別が付かないような気がするのですが、そんなことはない？
<nobuto> 区別はつきますが、メーリングリストの方がいいと思います。
<hito_jp> いや、利用者側で。
<hito_jp> まあメーリングリストの方が妥当ってことで進めよう。
<nobuto> チームの場合は押すリンクが違った。（Add one of my teams)
<hito_jp> という意図なら理解できる。
<hito_jp> メーリングリスト前提で反映してみました。
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/WIP/RuleForLPL10nJa?action=diff&rev2=4&rev1=3
<hito_jp> あとはA/B/Cを書いた詳細解説をどっかにちまっと置いておくで良いように思います。
<nobuto> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/WIP/RuleForLPL10nJa?action=recall&rev=4 でいいと思います。あとは kuromabo さんが反応しないことには何とも。
<hito_jp> 最悪次回回しで
<nobuto> ということでこの件はこんなもんで。
<mizuno> ちょっと離席ぎみです
<Emmanuel_ChanelW> こんばんは．
<jkbys> 戻りました
 * Emmanuel_ChanelW = Emmanuel_Chanel です．
<hito_jp> ミーティング閉じちゃってもらえると移動できてうれしい。
<jkbys> では閉じましょう
<jkbys> 次回、1/11でいいですか？
<hito_jp> はい
<nobuto> はい。
<hito_jp> 10.04.1が出るという前提で。
<jkbys> ではそういうことで
<jkbys> お疲れ様でした
<nobuto> お疲れさまでした。
<hito_jp> おつかれさまでした
<Emmanuel_ChanelW> あの…トピックの移動願いとか相談とかしても良いのでしょうか？
<hito_jp> ＠フォーラム？
<Emmanuel_ChanelW> そうです． https://forums.ubuntulinux.jp/viewtopic.php?id=10285
<hito_jp> どこへ移動しましょう。
<Emmanuel_ChanelW> 初心者サポートに書いたのですが，デスクトップ向けソフトウェアとか，そっちの方が適切だったかなと…
<hito_jp> ack. peers?
<Emmanuel_ChanelW> あの…すみません，分かりません…
<nobuto> mizuno: 議事録更新していいですかね？お返事ない場合もこっちでやらせていただければと。
<hito_jp> 他のモデレータからも賛成票がないと動かせないので、それを求めています。ackは可決の意です。
<jkbys> 初心者サポートのままでも問題ない気がしますが、移動でもいいかと
<Emmanuel_ChanelW> なるほど…
<hito_jp> done.
<mizuno> nobuto: ok
<boscowitch> なるほど…
<hito_jp> ちなみに移動については、「管理者に報告」に報告して頂ければ、たいていすぐに処理されます。たいてい。深夜じゃなければ。
<Emmanuel_ChanelW> ありがとうございます．
<hito_jp> 「投稿先が適切でなかったので、"デスクトップ向けソフトウェア"に移動してください」ぐらいの情報があれば対応できます。
<Emmanuel_ChanelW> なるほど．
<hito_jp> 「投稿先が適切でなかったので移動してください」だと「それどこー」とかって紛糾してそのままになることが……。
<Emmanuel_ChanelW> 後，私の場合のように，適切だったのか移動すべきなのかよく分からないのが放置とか？
<nobuto> 議事録これでいいですか？ https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20101221?action=recall&rev=7
<hito_jp> そのケースはほとんどないですねぇ。
<hito_jp> 後半部分が何を話したのか分からないorz　生ログ参照って書いておいてもらうのがいいと思います。
<hito_jp> ご本人からの申告であれば、ほとんど間違いなく移動されると思って頂ければ。どこへ移動するのかさえ書いてあれば。
<hito_jp> たまに、ご本人の指定する移動先は適切じゃないよね、という場合には議論の後で他の場所に移動になることもありますが。
<nobuto> えいや https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20101221?action=recall&rev=8
<Emmanuel_ChanelW> なるほど．
<Emmanuel_ChanelW> ありがとうございます．
<hito_jp> 困るのは他の人が「これは適切じゃない」という報告をしている場合ですが、これはackとnakが飛び交って放置になることが多々あります。
<hito_jp> というあたりを明文化していないのが悪いので、お手数をおかけして申し訳ありません……。
<Emmanuel_ChanelW> はい．
<boscowitch> ack、nakと他に「どうしよう」もありますか？　acknotかな
<boscowitch> っw
<nobuto> gmailのsmtpサーバにログインできないので議事録後で送っておきます。とりあえずご飯食べたい。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
#ubuntu-jp 2010-12-22
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> hi
#ubuntu-jp 2010-12-23
<Gorilla_No_Baka> wooops :))
<Gorilla_No_Baka> .
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<Gorilla_No_Baka> こんばんは．
#ubuntu-jp 2010-12-25
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<amigojapan> konbanha Emmanuel_Chanel
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hi!
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 人が来ませんね．
#ubuntu-jp 2011-12-19
<circulardna> hi？
<circulardna> Umm，any body here？？？
#ubuntu-jp 2011-12-20
<Henrich> sleepy.
<jkbys> こんばんわ
<Mocchi> こんばんは
<Henrich> こんばんは。寒いですね。
<hito_jp> う。なんか刺さってましたごめんなさい。
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<mizuno_ico> うぬ
<Mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20111220
<jkbys> ありがとうございます
<jkbys> アクションアイテムでなにかありますか
<hito_jp> 上流マシンをラックマウントして頂きました。
<hito_jp> 初期設定中にiptables -F実行してリモートログインできなくしましたごめんなさい（土下座
<jkbys> ありがちだ
<hito_jp> これからバーンインとかするので、一応年内には小林さんが触れる状態にできるんじゃないかなーと思っています。
<jkbys> やったねたえちゃん！
<mizuno_ico> 小林さんが現地へ！
<jkbys> 寒そうだ
<hito_jp> なんかもうwestmereとか乗ってて怯えてます。
<jkbys> では怯えつつ議題へ・・・
<jkbys> partner経由でのsun-java6提供終了のアナウンス
<jkbys> [ ] 誰かMLにアナウンスすれ
<hito_jp> 誰か状況整理してやっといて（ぉ
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes/Java6Transition このあたり？
<hito_jp> そのあたり。
<jkbys> じゃあやります
<hito_jp> ・partnerのsun-java6は無効になりました、既存のパッケージはダミーに置き換わっています
<hito_jp> ・通常の場合はopenjdkを入れてください
<jkbys> 通常じゃない場合は？
<hito_jp> ・sun-javaそのものが必要な場合は自分で導入してください
<hito_jp> ・partnerにあるsun-java6パッケージは将来的に削除される予定です
<jkbys> これコピペだな！
<hito_jp> ・恨むならOracleを恨め（ぉ
<mizuno_ico> Oracleめ
<Mocchi> うーん、OpenJDKがOracleお墨付きのJavaになったのであんまり怖がらなくてもいいですよーとか言ってみる。
<hito_jp> それは実情を知って言っています？（御大を見る目
<ikuyaNOTE> いやあ、結構困った問題ですね
<Mocchi> 実情はどんなかんじなんでしょう？リリースを見る限りそういう印象を持ちまして。。。
<Mocchi> そんな目で見ないでぇ〜（涙）
<mizuno_ico2> ぐぬぬ
<jkbys> LOもからむ問題なんでしたっけ
<ikuyaNOTE> LOがLibreOfficeのことなら、全く影響しません
<jkbys> そうなんですか
<ikuyaNOTE> OpenJDKでもAndroidビルドできるんですかね？
<ikuyaNOTE> とか、枚挙に暇がないと思いますよ。
<mizuno_ico2> それが気になります
<ikuyaNOTE> たぶんできない予感
<Mocchi> 枚挙に暇がない、そうだったんですね。。。
<hito_jp> 実情はトラブル満載でOracleふざけんな、という呪詛に満ちてますな。何割かは濡れ衣なんでしょうけど、何割かはリアルに非互換。
<hito_jp> http://groups.google.com/group/android-building/browse_thread/thread/ad54814a46b79992?pli=1 からなんか進化してるかどうか自分は把握してませんが、困りそうなオーラ全開です。
<jkbys> なるほど
<jkbys> じゃあまぁこの件は明日中にはMLに流しておきます
<jkbys> ほかになにかありますか
<hito_jp> 自分はありません
<jkbys> では終わりましょうか
<Henrich> む
<jkbys> 次回、年内最後27日・・・はやるって言ってましたよね
<Henrich> forumのアレはいいのかな。派生のところで日記書いてる人。
<Henrich> 翻訳関係とか何もなかったでしたっけ（適当に言ってます
<jkbys> forumのは、状況をみつつ判断かな
<Henrich> stay tuned
<Henrich> ということで。
<Henrich> そんなところですかね。
<Mocchi> 議事録のチェックお願いします。https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20111220
<Henrich> 寒いので布団が恋しい :-)
<jkbys> 布団に仰向けになってPC使えばいいじゃない
<hito_jp> おまー人類に読める形にせいや……
<mizuno_ico2> これは
<nobuto> 議事録投げるのはやっておくので、完成したら教えてください。
<Henrich> 一応締め、してから議事録修正、かな
<Mocchi> みなさんすみません。。。
<Henrich> そんな感じで乙でした。
<jkbys> 27日でいいですか？
<hito_jp> 確認してくれって言いながらロック無視して編集されるとダメージ大きいのですが……
<hito_jp> 直した。はず。
<mizuno_ico2> そいつはノーグッドだ
<jkbys> ありがとうございます
<Mocchi> ありがとうございます
<hito_jp> 村田さんスクリプトを使おうと思ったらちょっと途方にくれたので直してみている。bzr branchした意味がない。
<Mocchi> hito_jp: 編集状態にしたらメッセージがでなかったもので。。。すみません。
<Mocchi> 情報量が。。。
<hito_jp> とりあえず今の腕で書きなおしてみることを検討してもらえますかのう。>村田さん
<hito_jp> んで水野さんあたり確認してGo/Nogo plz...
<mizuno_ico2> いいんじゃないでしょーか
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<nobuto> hito_jp: 今のところ書きなおす予定はありません。
<nobuto> hito_jp: ところで議事録はhitoさんが投げるんですかね？そうであればお願いします。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Ubuntu 日本語フォーラムで自由に雑談出来る場所があったらなあいいかなと思いました…(流れをぶった切っていたらすみません…)
<mizuno_ico> みしし
<Mocchi> 議事録は（今回も）ほぼhito_jpさんに書いていただいたので、nobutoさんお手数じゃなければお願いできますか？
<nobuto> Mocchi: では投げておきます。
<hito_jp> 自分で書いちゃったので投げられません。
<Mocchi> nobuto: よろしくお願いします。
<Mocchi> hito_jp: 今回もどうもありがとうございます。
<mizuno_ico> みししし
<hito_jp> で話を戻すと、雑談できる場所を提供する予定や展望はあまりありません……。
<mizuno_ico> ただのゴミ箱カテゴリになる予感
<hito_jp> 雑談できた方がいいなぁと思う瞬間はあるのですが、じゃあその雑談って一定の抑制を伴うべきかなーとか、一定の節度は担保されるのかなーとか、本当にここでやるべきかなーとか。
<hito_jp> というあたりが約一年前に。https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20100105
<Emmanuel_Chanel> そうですか…
<Henrich> 雑談ってどんなのですかね
<hito_jp> 自分の認識では「問題解決を目的としない会話」ですねぇ。
<Henrich> 何か一歩間違うと、悪口いって終了ー
<Henrich> というどこぞの会社の宴会みたいなことに
<hito_jp> とは限らないですが、生産性はそこにないですよね……。
<hito_jp> 交流拠点はあるべきーという話は真だと思うんですが、それMixiのコミュなりなんなりで実現されてますよねオフィシャルに準備する必要低そうですね、というのが判断の根拠になっています。
<hito_jp> でもそれらを超えてやるべき理由がありそうだ、となると判断は変わりそうな気がしますが、どないなもんでしょう？（オフィシャルに準備すべき、という判断はありえないという意味ではなくて、「今のところ必須そうな要素が見当たらない」が主要な理由なのでいつでもひっくり返るんじゃないかと）
<mizuno_ico> ナサソウカナー
#ubuntu-jp 2011-12-22
<DOX> aaa
<DOX> hatsu
<DOX> nihongo utenai
#ubuntu-jp 2011-12-23
<Masconomet> Hello
<Masconomet> http://i.imgur.com/8GFvD.jpg
<Masconomet> can anyone identify this old japanese banknote?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> I can see only 10 sen(1 yen = 100 sen)...
<Masconomet> hello
<Masconomet> Anyone here?
 * drussell waves
#ubuntu-jp 2012-12-18
<jkbys> こんばんは
<mocchi> こんばんは
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20121218
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<jkbys> アクションアイテムから
<jkbys> 11月分のチームレポート作成(jkbys)
<jkbys>     https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseTeam/TeamReports/12/November
<jkbys> OSC東京のセミナー担当者と申し込みに関する相談メールをメンバーMLに送信(jkbys)
<jkbys>     セミナー担当者を長南さんにして、申し込みました(shibata)
<jkbys>     https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Events/OSC2013TokyoSpring
<jkbys> このへんは完了ってことで
<jkbys> チームレポート
<jkbys>     https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports
<jkbys>     [ ] 今週の更新は？
<jkbys> 今週も連載関係以外はなさげ
<jkbys> てことで議題へ
<jkbys> OSC 2013 Tokyo/Spring
<jkbys>     http://www.ospn.jp/osc2013-spring/
<jkbys>     イベントページの作成しました
<jkbys>         https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Events/OSC2013TokyoSpring
<jkbys>     [ ] 懇親会はどうする？
<jkbys> 参加組が今いないから来週以降かな
<mocchi> 来週に回すのがよいかと。
<jkbys> ノベルティの補充
<jkbys>     [ ] 何を買う？
<jkbys>         今回はスタッフ用にもシャツを購入するというのはどうか？
<jkbys>             買うとしたら何枚？
<jkbys>         https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Events/BoughtItem
<jkbys> これはシャツの枚数を確認しないといけないかな
<Henrich> 小林さんようにサイクルジャージを1つ？
<jkbys> グッズの注文内容について確認して注文 (jkbys) をアクションアイテムで
<jkbys> サイクルジャージがわからない
<mocchi> レスリングのユニホームみたいなものですって言えばわかります？
<jkbys> マヤカレンダーのサイクルが12月21日に終わるという話は聞いたことがある
<mocchi> ちょっと違うけど。
<jkbys> そんなデザインだと胸毛が出てやばい
<mocchi> 胸毛・・・。
<jkbys> 議題＼(^o^)／よ
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか
<mocchi> フォーラムとwikiのスパム処理したいんで、私のアカウントを管理グループに入れてもらえたらなぁと。
<mocchi> 来週の議題に追加していいですか？
<jkbys> 追加しておいてください
<mocchi> はい。
<jkbys> では終わりましょう
<mocchi> 加えて、wikiは小林さん管理権限持ってないのかなと気になりました。
<jkbys> 次回、25日はクリスマスだけどイブじゃないから問題ないですよね
<jkbys> むしろ全部管理できるのは俺だけ
<Henrich> 25日は予定があるのでパスで。
<mocchi> jkbys > わかりましたー。
<jkbys> ではお疲れ様でした
<mocchi> お疲れさまでした
<mocchi> Henrich: ミーティングの議事録送信お願いできますか？議事録の確認が終わったら、ですが。
<mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20121218
<mocchi> 議事録の確認お願いします。
<mocchi> to
<mocchi> と思ったけどメンバー誰もいないか。ぐぬぬ。
#ubuntu-jp 2012-12-20
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hi!
#ubuntu-jp 2012-12-21
<yoritomo> konbanwa
#ubuntu-jp 2013-12-17
<hito_jp> ぬ。
<jkbys> こんばんは
<Mocchi> こんばんは
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<glShibata> こんばんは
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<Mocchi> 議事録の準備はもうちょっとかかります。ごめんなさい。
<hito_jp> 議事録とれるかた……
<hito_jp> ってよろしくお願いします
<Mocchi> 議題ないですけど、どうしましょう？
<hito_jp> あーアクションアイテムとしてOSC Tokyoの申し込みってのを入れておいてもらえんかのう
<hito_jp> （入ってる？）
<Mocchi> 入ってないですね。
<Mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20131217
<Mocchi> OSC Tokyoの申し込みは後で入れます。
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<jkbys> アクションアイテムでなにかありますか
<Mocchi> 私はありません。
<hito_jp> イベント準備進行中。申し込みはお早めに。
<glShibata> リリースパーティのスタッフですが、事前に何か準備しておくことはありますでしょうか？
<hito_jp> 1) 風邪をひかない
<hito_jp> 2) 11:30に日比谷線改札か12:00に受付に来る
<hito_jp> 3) それに間に合わない場合はいっぱんじんじゃなかった一般参加と同じ12:30-に来る
<hito_jp> ぐらいかなと
<glShibata> 了解しました。あとはスタッフwikiの方をよく読んでおくぐらいでしょうか
<hito_jp> はい。
<hito_jp> よろしくお願いします。
<jkbys> よろしくおねがいします
<hito_jp> （なお同内容が12/20時点でATND経由で流れます）
<glShibata> よろしくおねがいします。
<jkbys> チームレポート
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseTeam/TeamReports/
<jkbys> [ ] 今週の更新は？
<jkbys> なさげかな
<jkbys> 議題ないですが他になにかありますか
<hito_jp> いっぱいいっぱいなのでないでーす
<Mocchi> 私もありません。
<jkbys> ではおわりで
<jkbys> 次回も火曜日でいいですか
<Mocchi> はい
<jkbys> 24か
<jkbys> ずらして欲しいとかないですか
<chonan> きっと仕事でアレゲなので自分は大丈夫です
<jkbys> じゃあ24ということで。おつかれさまでした。
<hito_jp> たぶんきっと仕事で死んでます
<hito_jp> おつかれさまでした
<glShibata> おつかれさまでした
<Mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20131217
<hito_jp> OKそうな気がする！　じゃあglshibataさん議事録送信お願いします（むちゃぶり）
<glShibata> が、がんばってみます。
<glShibata> 手順とかってどこでしたっけ・・・・
<Mocchi> glshibata: 手順とスクリプトがここにあります。https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/HowToWriteMeetingSummary#IRC.2BMN8w.2FDDGMKMw8zCwMG4w7TCwkAFP4Q-
<glShibata> ありがとうございます。
<Mocchi> glShibata: ありがとうございます
<Mocchi> あ、かぶった。
<hito_jp> 手順か……それはおぬしの心の中にあるのぢゃ……などとあやしげなことを言い出そうと思ったらもう回答されていてしょぼーん
<Mocchi> そうか、私の心の中に・・・←危なっかしい発言
<hito_jp> さかもっちーは生きている……われわれの心の中に……（夜空を見上げながら）　←殺すな
<Mocchi> 1人1さかもっちー、とか、さかもっちーは星の数ほどいるとか、そういうことですな（何
<glShibata> メーリングリストとフォーラムの方に議事録を送信しました。初めての作業になりますので、ご確認頂けますでしょうか。
<hito_jp> OKぽい（ごめんない遅れました
<glShibata> 確認ありがとうございました>hito_jp
#ubuntu-jp 2013-12-19
<iwaim__> http://d.hatena.ne.jp/taczge/20131219/1387434104
<iwaim__> これは「XKB使え」でFA？
<iwaim__> ＜13.10
#ubuntu-jp 2014-12-16
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<mizuno> こんばんは
<hito_jp> こばやしさんいない
<hito_jp> よしうえのさん司会をお願いします（非道
<ryunuda> あい
<ryunuda> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<ryunuda> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<mocchi_> 擬似ろくちょっと待ってください。
<mocchi_> 議事録
<hito_jp> 擬似ろく……
<mocchi_> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20141216
<mocchi_> おまたせしました。
<hito_jp> 今ちょっと人間ハイパースレッディングしてるんで反応にぶいです……（タイムスライスマルチスレッドではないらしい
<mocchi_> うえのさーん
<ryunuda> チームレポート
<ryunuda> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports
<ryunuda> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseTeam/TeamReports/  [ ] 今週の更新は？
<hito_jp> イベントやたよー
<hito_jp> あとなんかありましたっけ
<ryunuda> なさそう？
<mocchi_> ないかと。
<ryunuda> では、次の議題
<ryunuda> OSC Tokyo 2015/Spring
<ryunuda> http://www.ospn.jp/osc2015-spring/
<ryunuda> 2/27(金), 28(土) 、明星大学予定 [ ] 申し込むでよい？
<mizuno> いいのではー
<mocchi_> 2月は余裕ある予定なので、わたし行けると思います。
<hito_jp> 特に反対意見もなさそうなので申し込みしておきますねー
<hito_jp> セミナはとりあえず「うぶんつこあひみつ図解」
<ryunuda> おねがいします
<hito_jp> 講師：うえのさん
<ryunuda> ぬ
<hito_jp> まあそれは冗談ですが（目は笑ってない
<ryunuda> とりあえず参加はするということで……
<ryunuda> ほかに何かございますか
<hito_jp> 自分はないです
<mizuno> ないデス
<jkbys_> ないです
<ryunuda> ではおしまいにします
<ryunuda> 次回も火曜でいいですか	
<mizuno> たぶん大丈夫
<jkbys_> はい
<ryunuda> では12/23ということで。 お疲れ様でした。
<mocchi_> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20141216
<jkbys_> ぱんだをメンバーにするとか誰か言っていなかったか
<hito_jp> そっちはまだ先かなあ
<mizuno> おつかれさまでした
<hito_jp> あれはどっちかというと「はやくメンバーになれるぐらいの功徳と焼きドゲザを積むがいい」なので
<hito_jp> ということでお疲れ様でした
<hito_jp> って小林さんいるし！
<ikuyaNOTE> 私は功徳も焼き土下座も積んでませんが……
<hito_jp> 神がなにか言ってはる。
<hito_jp> は、神だから功徳じゃない！
<ikuyaNOTE> (stating memberはずるいという話なのに……
<ikuyaNOTE> starting
#ubuntu-jp 2015-12-15
<Noir00> hello
#ubuntu-jp 2016-12-25
<monkya> はじめまして。どなたかいらっしゃいますか？
#ubuntu-jp 2017-12-23
<avis-> hello
#ubuntu-jp 2019-12-18
<linux_> こんばんわです
#ubuntu-jp 2019-12-20
<Atomic_agai> hello
<Atomic_agai> is anyone here?
<Atomic_agai> ♪(´▽｀)
